# Spare Tire Removal - 2001 Frontier S/C



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

Can someone explain how to remove the spare tire from underneath the pickup bed on an '01 Frontier S/C?

I'm not certain whether I need that long bar which turns the jack... FWIW, I lost that bar, and the tire iron, so if these are needed, where can I buy them and how much?

Up to this point, I'd been using a 21mm socket for lug nut removal which works fine, but I'm worried in the event of a flat tire, I won't have the necessary tools to remove the spare. TIA


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

2001frontiersc said:


> Can someone explain how to remove the spare tire from underneath the pickup bed on an '01 Frontier S/C?
> 
> I'm not certain whether I need that long bar which turns the jack... FWIW, I lost that bar, and the tire iron, so if these are needed, where can I buy them and how much?
> 
> Up to this point, I'd been using a 21mm socket for lug nut removal which works fine, but I'm worried in the event of a flat tire, I won't have the necessary tools to remove the spare. TIA


Here's how it's removed... link.

I would think it's time for a trip to your local auto recycling center (AKA junkyard).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I don't think those tools were very expensive ordered through the dealer.


----------

